# Age?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I was just wondering what age group keeps more p's


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

under 18 but i have done stuff over 21


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The main demographic for this website is male, 16-25.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

im 16


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

24 i feel like an old man compared to the demographic


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i feel young and energetic lol haha


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

aight, im 20, but 21 in nov, so i clicked 21+


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

20 in May.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Old 31.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

19 on may


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

22 now, 23 in June. Damn, wheres my viagara at?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

32


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

24


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

16 horny male lol







j/j


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

20


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

viente quatro.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im only 19 i got a year and 8 months until i turn the big 2 1


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Im only 19 i got a year and 8 months until i turn the big 2 1


 keep counting the days and it makes time go by very slow


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Over 21.........


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Me im 25!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Still a teenager at 19 and loving every bit of it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> viente quatro.


 veinte y cuatro


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

26


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Zevenentwintig (for all you infidels that don't understand, that is 27...)

I'm not part of the main demographic anymore - I'm getting old...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm 22 wooooo!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm over 21...


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

18 so i clicked over 18 cuz im 18 and somemonths lol


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

25 Here


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im 16


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Still a teenager at 19 and loving every bit of it :rasp:


 hey there good lookin


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> aight, im 20, but 21 in nov, so i clicked 21+


 You cant do that!

If he can do it i should be able to change mine!









I will be 21 in july


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im an old fart

25


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

15 as soon as april 21st rolls around ,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

23


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

only 16


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

24 and lovin it.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

19... only 4 more months left of being a teenager...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

29 and still young at heart


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Call me Grampa BUBBA.
I will Be 36, April 6.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ich bin fier und zwanzig wunder kind


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

19


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

not to be personall but isnt your gf like 20 rhomzilla

and if so

u dog u


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

20!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

56


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

micus said:


> not to be personall but isnt your gf like 20 rhomzilla
> 
> and if so
> 
> u dog u


 20?!?!?! I wish.. she's 24, acts like 13 most of the time.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

17 but when aug comes gonna bet hitting the clubs and casino heh :laugh:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

im 35 will be 36 in a few months...boy im sure getting up there, my aching bones :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i want to know who the three are that hit the extra answer lol


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i am 14 probably the youngest in here








still got a whole life to live


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

18


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> im an old fart
> 
> 25


 jesus what does that make me i'm 33.
dixon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

17









I look older tho


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i'm 23 and i'm dead sexy :laugh:


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

a*men said:


> i am 14 probably the youngest in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no im the youngest , 13 this thursday


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm 20..

but i get teased by people (caseman) because i look younger. But hey when i'm like 40 i'll look younger so that's good, right?? Lol yeh!!









Aims


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Fallenangel0210 said:


> 18


 did i mention i am 15, nothing wrong with under age dating, RHOMZILLA does it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nothing wrong with me beating the sh*t outta you either
















besides, I know what Amy likes, and with you being 15, you're probly still a little "under-developed", so you couldn't make her happy :nod:

oh ya, and she doesn't like Fat kids :rasp:


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

haha chomper i'm older than you :nod::laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> besides, I know what Amy likes, and with you being 15, you're probly still a little "under-developed", so you couldn't make her happy :nod:


 17 and talking like your 25....Where has today's innocence gone?!









Good to know you and Amy are happy though


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> oh ya, and she doesn't like Fat kids :rasp:


 He can always be on bottom


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

19 here








Oh boy! I was deciding on wether to click the last one or not.... I see some people have though


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Zevenentwintig (for all you infidels that don't understand, that is 27...)
> 
> I'm not part of the main demographic anymore - I'm getting old...


 you're old enough to be my _fasher_!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

43 years young


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

12!!! I need to catch up.

But hey at least I'm not on anything like Drugs or drink.

Mind you I find it hard some times.
My Dads has been an alcoholic for 7 years and my Parents split up 3 years ago and I hav'nt seen him in 2 years and don't want to after all that he's done to my mum.

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

EddC said:


> 12!!! I need to catch up.
> 
> But hey at least I'm not on anything like Drugs or drink.
> 
> ...


 I think your officially the baby of Pfury.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Well once I've got my other Caribe I'll be the youngest Pygo owner in Europe.

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Going to be 29 on april 14th. Damn, one more year to 30.Thanks the Gods I don't look it.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

16


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Ich bin fier und zwanzig wunder kind


 Warum sprecen sie Deutsch?









I'm 21


----------



## PitBull (Mar 28, 2004)

i will be 29 in july


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I turn 19 this friday.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

EddC said:


> 12!!! I need to catch up.
> 
> But hey at least I'm not on anything like Drugs or drink.
> 
> ...


 wow sounds like me. i was 11 i think when my mother and father got a divorace and also has been a alcoholic since i was born. we went through bad times, i was kicked out of both houses just for being a kid and they both were on meth. i had my own house at 12-13 cause my dads gf cicked me out cause she couldnt do meth with me there and he wouldnt leave her. my mom was crazy so i was on my own. little did i know my dad was allowing a tweaker to cook meth in our garage till my house was raided with noone but me in it. my dad did 18 months. my mother lost our house and i was forced to live with my grandma with my mother trying to clean up. i have so many storys about how life was shity and some would just make you cry.

things got better and my dad got out and stayed clan, got a great job again and got married to a new wife. my mom cleaned up also and got on the right track. they both are clean still to this day. my dad still drinks and thats breaking up his marage but hey what can i do about it.

what im trying to say is things can get bad and it can go from hell to what seems like heven. dont give up. i was there. 12 then like you i know what it fills like to seem like you will never see 21 and if you did you dont think you would want to. keep a good head on your shoulders and things will even out. trust me.









ps... pm em if you even need anything.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm 32 and feel like 15.....


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

21 for the 6th time!







In other words 27! LOL


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

22


----------

